# Old Rudge



## militarymonark (Feb 17, 2014)

So I picked up a hub off ebay and came home with a frame, chainguard, fork, seat and some other parts. I bought a girls rudge for parts and put it together. The best part of this is the locking fork. I just have to get it keyed.


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 17, 2014)

I'll get some better pictures later


----------



## SirMike1983 (Feb 17, 2014)

The red hand... Nice bike.


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 21, 2014)

better pictures


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 21, 2014)

originally it was a rod brake bike but i just dont like that type of braking


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 23, 2014)

Nice bike, Patrick.
 I've always liked the symbolism of the hand on the Rudge headbadge, signifying, that they were built by hand.
 I've also always liked the Sunbeam, with the little oil bath chainguard. You might take a look around for one of those while your over there as well.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Feb 24, 2014)

The hand comes from the "red hand of Ulster" because the founders of the Rudge cycle company purportedly hailed from there.


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 28, 2014)

It rides very nice, I just want to get the cables for it and key made.


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Aug 20, 2014)

militarymonark said:


> originally it was a rod brake bike but i just dont like that type of braking




There are people haunting these pages who imagine a day they get there hands on a rod brake Rudge. It's still on my someday maybe list I will get lucky list, right next to a Miyata needle asahi


It wasn't me I swear.


----------

